# Front axle/pivot bar lube



## scahalan (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out the best lube to use on the front axle or what MTD calls the pivot bar.
The axle sits in between the front pivot bracket and the frame. I contacted MTD and they just pointed me to the manual which says to use light oil on all pivot points once a season. That seems like too light of lube and too infrequent to me. The area is very difficult to get to without dis-assembly of the whole front end. I could probably get oil in there if I get really creative but it seems like something with a little more viscosity like grease would be better. I'd prefer something dry if possible so it won't collect dirt.
Anyone have suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## scahalan (Sep 26, 2007)

No one has any input?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You're correct , on it collecting dirt.
Grease,with dirt in it will wear out the pivot,in one season,or less!
I prefer a dry graphite,because even if you could put a grease zerk in it,you would still have to grease it,each time you used it,to expel the dirt.


----------



## scahalan (Sep 26, 2007)

What graphite product do you use?

On my old tractor I used a Zep dry graphite spray. I just sprayed several coats of graphite on it and put it back together. I can't say how well it worked because a year or so after I replaced the worn pivot bar and used the graphite the transaxle went out and I got another tractor. 

My concern on graphite is its mechanism of lubrication is by planes of atoms shearing from each other. I've never been clear on the longevity of it because I'm not sure if the sheared layers re-bond with each other. If they don't then the material is continuously breaking down.
Since the pivot bar mates to the frame it is a lot of work to take it out to relube it. I'd like to find a long-term lube that will hold up for several years but not attract dust.

I think silicone lube might work well. I found some at O'Reilly's that cures with no tack. Silicone works by forming microscopic balls of atoms that work together like ball bearings. If they can do that without attracting dust silicone might be the best option.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've had many customers that actually drilled 1/8" holes above the pivot,to lube them.They could spray the lube into the inner sides of the pivot,that way,using the tube from the spray can.
It seemed to do ok, but the pivot system,in my opinion,was designed to wear out,and be replaced...$$!
I had one on a "Play toy " I built,that I put a grease hose on,to grease it,more easily,but,as I stated,it had to be done often.


----------



## scahalan (Sep 26, 2007)

I had the 1st tractor for about 10 years before the pivot bar wore out. The flange wore off the bar and that let the frame fall. I was really disappointed with the design when I realized how it worked.
I talked to MTD recently about it on the newer tractor and they directed me to the maintenance section of the manual that says "Lubricate all pivot points with light oil at least once a season."
That's pretty vague. What pivot points where? Just looking at it there's no obvious place to put oil. Light oil would not be sufficient for the pivot bar anyway and oil would just attract more dirt. I considered trying to figure out a way to make it grease-able but never got around to it. The best way would be to put a tube inside the pivot bar, cap the ends and put a Zerk in it so grease would be forced between the surfaces. Passages would have to be drilled into the flange on the bar.
It's ok to plan on just replacing it every few years except that one of the wear surfaces is the flange on the frame. I don't see replacing that every few years. It would be a lot better to make the pivot bar flange a smaller diameter and put a bronze bushing between them. If the bushing was keyed to stay put it wouldn't wear against the frame.
Personally, I think MTD just designs the whole thing to last a few years and then you throw the whole tractor away and get another one just like they do push mowers.
I'll see how my latest lube job works over time.


----------

